# بعض اليسبات الخاصه بلاعمال المساحيه والرسم فى الاوتوكاد sr1.lsp



## عرفه السيد (26 فبراير 2009)

أعذائى واحبابى اليكم
بعض اليسبات الخاصه بلاعمال المساحيه والرسم فى الاوتوكاد
وقريبا جارى اعداد شرح لهذه اليسبات وكيفيه تفعيلها فى الاوتوكاد
1-SR1.LSP
2-write_point_level.lsp
3-xyzd.lsp


----------



## محمدالشبروي (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك وفي انتظار الشرح


----------



## garary (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك وفي انتظار الشرح


----------



## abosalah1 (26 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجيد فعلا انا استفدت كتيير منه


----------



## عرفه السيد (27 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليكم شرح كيفيه تفعيل ليسب sr1 وهوه ليسب لنقل النقاط من الاوتوكاد بالاحداثيات PDF,DWG واستخراج ملف TXT اكسل فيه 
point no
x وy وz
1- خذ كوبى من اليسب SR1 وضعه بيست فى C:\Program Files / AUTO CAD / support
وهذه الطريقه شامله مع كل السيبات
2- افتح البرنامج ثم اضغط TOOLS ثم load application ثم add file ثم اضغط load
3- اكتب فى مربع الحوار sr1 ثم Enter ثم اكتب اسم الدريف اللى وليكن D ثم اكتب: ثم اكتبTXT ثم / ثم اسم الفيل اللى هتخرجه ....ثم Enter ثم اكتب رقم اول نقطه 1 ثم علم على النقط اللى انت عاوز تطلعها واحده تلو الاخرى بعد ماتخلص Enter 
ابحث عن الفيل اللى طلع فى الدريف اللى انت كتبت اسمه وان شاء الله هتلاقيه جربوو ولو فيه مشكله قابلتك تبقى بلغنى 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## garary (27 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجيد فعلا انا استفدت منه


----------



## محمد مساح (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفرت علينا كتير من الوقت
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedhasoun (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا ع المجهود


----------



## العباده (19 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اعجال (20 أبريل 2009)

*مجهود حلو وممتاز والمزيد من المشاركات المفيدة ياهندسة*

يسلموا على هذه لليسبات الحلوة والمفيدة وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ali992 (20 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك وفي انتظار الشرح*


----------



## مهندس_حازم (21 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر اخي الكريم علي هذة المعلومات القيمة و جزاك الله خيرا .
م محمد سعيد خليل


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (21 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك على مجهودك 
ونرجو مزيد من الليسبات


----------



## عمرو السباعى (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا................


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (24 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على ه>ا العطاء الجيد وانشاء الله المزيد


----------



## ROUDS (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
بس انا جربت ليسب sr1
ومشتغلش معايا 
ودى اللى انا عملته عساك تدلنى على الصح
Enter File Name To Be saved: d:txt/reda
Enter Start First Number: 45
Select point: 45 2350368.408 649190.540
Select point: ; error: bad argument type: streamp nil


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (24 أبريل 2009)

rouds قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> بس انا جربت ليسب sr1
> ومشتغلش معايا
> ودى اللى انا عملته عساك تدلنى على الصح
> ...




وانا ايضا حدثت معي نفس المشكلة


> bad argument type
> يقول ان الدليل لو المسار غير صالح



ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## عرفه السيد (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​1- خذ copy من اليسب وضعه paste فى c/program files/autocad/support 
2-من الاوتوكاد اضغط tools ثم load aplcation ثم افتح اليسب من المكان الجديد ثم load 
3- اكتب sr1 فى شريط الاوامر ثم enter اسم الفايل اللى هتسيفه مثلا فى d:ssss.txt اسم الفايل ssss
ثم رقم اول نقط فليكن 1 ثم enter ثم علم على النقاط اللى انت عاوز تطلعها txt ثم enter
افتح ال d ان شاء الله هتلاقى الفايل​


----------



## مزن محمود (25 أبريل 2009)

عفوا ارجو توضيح تعريف للسبات 
ما هي؟ و طريقة استخدامها ؟ و فائدتها؟
وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (27 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا اخى على مجهودك


----------



## surveyor 1983 (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه


----------



## odwan (29 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر وتقدير ونحن في إنتظار الشرح


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (29 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى عرفه مديرنا واستازنا الفاضل


----------



## alsadaf2007 (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 أكتوبر 2009)

نحن فى إنتظار شرح باقى الليسبات write_point_level.lsp ، xyzd.lsp 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا شى مهم جداااااااااااااا


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمدةمحمود (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراياباشمهندس على المجهودالجميل وجزاك الله كل خير واعانك عليةدائمالانى كنت محتاجةفعلاوشكرامرةتانيةوفى انتظارمجهوداتك الجميلة


----------



## محمد احمد خليفة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

ارجو الشرح لهذة الليزبات وكتابة اختصارتها حتى اتمكن من الشغل عليها فى برنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## أبوالمعتز (5 ديسمبر 2009)

تشكر أخي العزيز ليسبس مهمة وجيدة


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (12 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 مارس 2010)

*شكراا*


----------



## abdallahothman (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم هل ممكن ليسب يقوم بعمل مساحات لقطع اراضي افرازيه ووضعها بجدول على نفس المخطط الافرازي مرة واحده وبامر واحد واقبلوا الاحترام


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (16 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

نحن فى إنتظار شرح باقى الليسبات write_point_level.lsp ، xyzd.lsp


----------



## memo110 (6 مايو 2010)

شكراً على هذه الليسبات , وشكراً على الشرح . بارك الله فيك .


----------



## salahleica (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا
الليسبات تعمل بشكل جيد ومعطياتها دقيقة
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## هانى عامر (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ونريد المزيد


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن كان لازم تقول طريقة تفعيل الليسبات
و هي كالتالي
بعد تحميل الليسب علي الاوتوكاد كما تفضلت سابقا او بامر ap اختصارا لتحميل ليسب
نستدعي الليسب بكتابة الامر الاتي
WRCOلتفعيل ليسب ال xyzd نكتب في سطر الاوامر بالاوتوكادالامر wrco 
و نخار النقطة و بعدها انتر ليضهر الكتابة للاحداثيات علي الرسم
اما ليسب write_point_levelفتفعيلة بكتابة wpl
و جزاك الله الف خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmad albna (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله . بعد تحميل القائمة (ezysurf) وعند فتح هذة القائمة تظهر رسالة support path not corractly . ماذا تعني ؟


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Medo ana (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياباشا


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (2 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم تحيه طيبه وشكرا جزيلا علي الليسبات وشكرا ايضا علي الشرح والايضاح


----------



## said baranek (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يامهندس وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور جدا جدا
تسلم اخى المحترم


----------



## albsqlony (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر على الموضوع الجيد فعلا انا استفدت منه وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## gmix (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة انتا برنس


----------



## عرفه السيد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اللف شكر ياغالى


----------



## مصطفى المساح (1 يناير 2011)

مش شغال مع اتوكاد2011


----------



## خضر سالم (2 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadj5 (2 يناير 2011)

زادك الله خير


----------



## محمود خطابي (15 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا والفت نظر اخواني المساحين الي الليزب الرائع جدا جدا في استخراج المنسوب مع الاحداثيات حتي لو كان مقروء عاللوحه صفر وهو ليزب ريدت


----------



## shrek (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مصطفى الشامى (29 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## محمودحنفي (6 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك ونرجو المزيد


----------



## mohamed abdallah14 (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ياهندسه
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## shadybasha32 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اين الليسبات ياباشا


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

مشكور ياخي علي هذا العمل الراااااااائع


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششكور ياباشا


----------



## علي الدبس (18 سبتمبر 2011)

نقول يا اخي 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

منتظرين مفاجأتك


----------



## hiebies (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adham elmalah (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت شرح باقى اليسبات


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## mohamedanwar48 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسين احمد محمد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد جاد ابراهيم (28 مايو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

لما بكتب اسم الدريف الي هيخرج فيه في شريط اوامر الاوتوكاد بيقولي الامر unvalide


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

بيقولي حدد النقط وبعد مبدوس علي اي نقط بيكتب ; error: bad argument type: streamp nil ومبيطلعش حاجه


----------



## abuhicham (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

ومش نافع يعمل سليكت علي النقطه بيعمل سلكت في حته تاني ويكتب الرقم بتاعها وهكذا يفضل يعد علي الاوتوكاد ويكتب ارقام بعيد عن النقط الاصليه


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مفيش حاجه تعمل العكس تاخدالنقط من الاكسل (برقم النقطه) وتوادبها الاوتوكاد


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

يارب تلاقيلنا ليسب تدخل النقط من اكسل لاوتوكاد بب(( بترقيم كل نقطه ))


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

اليسب بطلع احداثيات نقطه نقطه مفيش ليسب تطلع احداثيات مجموعه نقط وري بعض بصوره اسرع


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meetohamode (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا على جهودكم المميزة


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كروم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور و ما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: مجهود حلو وممتاز والمزيد من المشاركات المفيدة ياهندسة*

الف مليون شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمد الفجال (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## كمال المجالي (15 مارس 2013)

كــــــــــــل الشكر لجهد طيب كصاحبه


----------

